# 6 month old Vip722k hard drive failure...now what?!



## jed1154 (Nov 17, 2008)

WIfe is pissed since we have a ton of shows on it that we havn't watched yet and have not sent to the external hard drive....would be great if it did that automatically...but that makes too much sense.

Anyway, is there any way to recover ANY of the shows or timers or anything? The dish support said no, but im reading that you can back up timers to your remote, which I am trying now, but I dont hold out much hope since its been sitting there for 10 minutes with no progress. If the hard drive has failed per the error 311, then it cannot back any timers to the remote right? Ive unplugged and reset multiple times.

Also, is there really no other way to recover what is on the internal hard drive? Is there no way to watch anything that was recorded through any means other than online????? Its the first HD receiver ive had, and so far, im not impressed. Any help or advice is welcome.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry to say that a hard drive failure is a hard drive failure... you can't get anything off at that point.

As for the though on an auto-archiving scenario... people have had their EHDs fail too... so there's no guarantee that archiving isn't going to result in a failed EHD with recordings lost too. I had an older 622 receiver hard drive fail, and that was that... so I know your pain on losing things you wanted to watch... but ultimately I chalked it up to "that's life" and if I had wanted to watch that stuff I would have found the time.

I have a LOT of stuff on the DVR and an EHD now... and a failure would bite... but again, I haven't had time to watch all the stuff so I can't argue too hard that it was stuff I wanted to watch too badly. That's my personal philosophy, not a statement to you, and it helps me prepare for whenever the next time I lose something I wanted to watch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you want some insurance of existance your 'presious' recordings, transfer them to EHD amd make backup off it to any PC; how to do that - search here for keyword 'DishArc'


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lesson learned about what the term archiving means.

The nice thing about archiving to external drives is when you aren't using them, you can disconnect them and that will likely extend their life significantly.


----------



## jed1154 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, lesson learned. Sad to see it seems to be pretty common online. Guess we'll be more careful about backing up more stuff to the external.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jed1154 said:


> Yeah, lesson learned. Sad to see it seems to be pretty common online.


Internal drive failures aren't all that common. I've had one in eight years and it was obvious when listening to the drive work that it was about to fail.

I managed to archive all but a couple of programs that I hadn't yet watched and hadn't planned on archiving long-term.


----------

